# a year of firsts.....



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Took the wife out deer hunting for her second year, but this year was much different in that it was her first year of finding her own deer stands in a way. I wold get her in the area and she would pick where she sat.

It was also the first year that we processed our own meat.
Talk about a lot of hard work. Skinning, de-boning, meat preperation, grinding, stuffing and smoking.

Well, I just finished the first batch of smoking. We used a Apple Blend of seasoning for the venison sticks we did, mixed it 2:1 venison/beef with 73% lean ground beef.

And I just pulled the first of it off the smoker after a night of about 6 hours of smoking. We had venison burgers for dinner with some of the gournd from earlier stuffig, but it gave no clue it would be this good.

Tell me this was not worth it. :beer:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

You are darn right it's worth it you just experienced what deer hunting is all about in my book, doing your own processing is a big part of the hunt. enjoy :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Doing the processing is the best part. Nothing like getting the guys together to make sausage, sticks, etc.... Drink a few adult beverages and sample the product! It is an absolute must to have either a foreman grill or an electric frying pan on hand!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Last year we got a 16 gal keg boy we thought we were smart. :beer: :bartime: uke: Never again, I'm to old to get that rich and good lookin anymore.

The 500 pounds of sausage we made that day did turn out good though.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin:


----------

